

Lemote YeeLoong 8101B with Loongson 2F CPU Review - christianbryant
http://b.mtjm.eu/lemote-yeeloong.html

======
drv
The goal of openness is laudable, though I don't understand the
software/hardware distinction that appears to be common in GNU/FSF circles;
convert proprietary firmware or software into equivalent hardware, and
magically it becomes uninteresting that it's proprietary and unable to be
modified?

The CPU microcode example from the article is particularly nonsensical. The
author seems to be arguing that CPUs without loadable microcode are more free
than CPUs with loadable microcode. However, the non-loadable CPU is incapable
of being modified or fixed, whereas the loadable CPU's microcode format has
the potential to be reverse engineered, at the very least.

This seems to be a prevalent mindset among free software advocates; the
OpenMoko project had a similar stance with firmware for a radio:
[http://lwn.net/Articles/460654/](http://lwn.net/Articles/460654/)

Aside from all the philosophical debate, and though it's a promising start,
the whole thing sounds 10 years or more behind current PC technology in terms
of performance; I can't imagine actually using one of these as a daily driver.

~~~
volatile
This from a piece by RMS in The Guardian "Is Android really free software?"
[0] explains his reasoning behind accepting hardware with permanently embedded
firmware.

    
    
      In any case, the phone network firmware in an Android
      device is not equivalent to a circuit, because the 
      hardware allows installation of new versions and this
      is actually done. Since it is proprietary firmware, in 
      practice only the manufacturer can make new versions 
      – users can't.
    
      Putting these points together, we can tolerate non-free
      phone network firmware provided new versions of it won't
      be loaded, it can't take control of the main computer, 
      and it can only communicate when and as the free operating
      system chooses to let it communicate. In other words, it 
      has to be equivalent to circuitry, and that circuitry must
      not be malicious.
    
    

0\. [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/sep/19/android-
fre...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/sep/19/android-free-
software-stallman)

~~~
christianbryant
Yes, this is a good description. It still isn't ideal, though, but it is a
compromise.

------
mrmagooey
There seems to be a bit of disconnect between the multiple, fundamental flaws
with the unit, and the recommendation for its use at the end. The degree of
pain and suffering the author is willing to go through for a completely FOSS
system is pretty incredible.

~~~
muyuu
Given my workflow, I could be using a machine of that kind 95% of the time, as
long as Chromium or Iceweasel perform acceptably.

I'm on Vim and Screen, and compiling. More than anything I notice a fast
storage device. Plug in an SSD and that's solved.

Lack of 3D acceleration is a pain if you use something that requires it.

I do some scientific computing with OpenCL, which I have a machine dedicated
to. Other than that, it would be okay for me. If only the screen resolution
was good, which doesn't seem to be the case. But it's still acceptable for
some uses.

Only the abysmal battery life, noisy fan and poor screen seem a very strong
sacrifice over what I use in one of my laptops (it does have decent 3D
acceleration but I barely ever use it). As GPU acceleration gets more
prevalent in general computing this is going to be a show-stopper too...

If only someone came with a fully FOSS system-on-a-chip at the level of the
newer beagleboards, I'd be willing to pay a 100% premium, easily.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I agree with you. If an updated version was available with a little better
battery life and a bit more screen resolution then I would probably buy one.
BTW, I suppose the unusual CPU might be some extra protection from viruses and
Trojans.

------
networked
Here's a compilation of 7-Zip benchmark results that includes the Loongson 2F
CPU: [http://www.7-cpu.com/](http://www.7-cpu.com/). The Loongson 2F beats the
CPU found in the SheevaPlug on compression scores but scores slower on
decompression.

Other than GNU/Linux [1] Lemotes can also run OpenBSD:
[http://www.openbsd.org/loongson.html](http://www.openbsd.org/loongson.html).

Sadly, I was unable to find out which exact model of the Lemote Yeeloong RMS
currently uses. His website [2] certainly doesn't tell us and neither do the
interviews.

[1] I feel that the "GNU" is mandatory here.

[2] [http://stallman.org/stallman-
computing.html](http://stallman.org/stallman-computing.html)

------
fiatmoney
If I'm not mistaken, this is the laptop that Richard Stallman uses, due to its
free software BIOS & firmware.

------
tbirdz
If anyone is looking to purchase one of these, I would like to point out that
you can still get them straight from china by purchasing them from lemote
directly, from their store at alibaba. I got mine from here last march, it was
about $200.

EDIT: Unfortunately it seems like they are no longer selling lemotes at
alibaba. I guess I'm glad I got mine when I did.

~~~
christianbryant
Tekmote still carries them: [http://www.tekmote.nl/](http://www.tekmote.nl/)
Please refer to Freedom Included as well in case they have refurbished ones:
[http://freedomincluded.com/](http://freedomincluded.com/)

------
jevinskie
What is up with this pseudo-MIPS ISA? My coworker had quite a few issues with
the "MIPS" support of a Loongson development board. I'm looking into using a
spare Asus router with a Broadcom MIPS chip as an alternative dev board.

~~~
randallu
The real MIPS IV architecture is covered by some patents. Probably the real
MIPS SIMD stuff is covered, too.

